# Refinishing Questions?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I bought an old .22 for $5 to plink sparrows off the bird houses. The action is good and the bore also, but the wood is the pits and the blueing rusted, not pitted but poor condition. Whats the best way to refinish the wood and blue the barrel-action? Didn't want to put much into this $ wise. Thought about just sanding the metal and painting it flat black.


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

true oil.will work good on the wood i've found the best way to apply it is a lint free rag little bit of oil and lots of coats rub the oil in good let dry and repeat till shinny.if it starts to get ruff fine steal wool and more oil


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Dick

True oil is a good finish. If you scratch it a year from now steel wool it, add another layer in that area, and the scratch is gone. If you don't like shiny use 0000 steel wool on the True Oil finish and wax as a final finish. For the blue the best cold blue I have used is 44/40. If you want durability use Birchwood Casey Plumb Brown like they use for muzzleloaders. Pull the bolt and warm the barrel and action area with a torch. Don't over do the heat. Heat only until it evaporates the liquid quickly. Sounds crazy, and I would only do it with muzzleloaders and rim fires. I did use it on the newly cut muzzle of a new 308. Rub on the Plumb Brown and it will evaporate leaving a brown color. Chocolate brown with two coats. I much prefer this color on black powder guns. Oil the metal after blueing or browning.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks gents for the good advice. This a great web site. Also got 3 very helpful emails.


----------

